# So anyway.... this is me.



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I grew up a couple miles up a dirt road in VT.. as a kid we always had a neat setup at my parents house, we had a ton of aged netting that was used to cover some sort of fruit trees to keep the birds off.. we would staple it all over the front of the house and the shrubs and light it up with blacklights and use strobes and such... my last year at home before going to college we had the best setup every, and we got about 4 tots. my little sister's generation was basically the last bunch of little kids on our street and everyone had grown up and moved away or was "too old" to go tot'ing. 

After I finished scohol I moved down to TN and got married, I was really excited to be able to start haunting my own because we moved into a new subdivision and surly we'd get tons of kids... well, not the first year. I think we got aboug 10. I actually wound up doing it in reverse. nobody was coming to our back section of the neighborhood so I walked around and was handing out candy, a couple streets closer to the main road. You get -lots- of wierd looks when ou do that. (though it's prefectly ok to walk up to a strangers door and ask for it) 

Then the next year I built a 15' spider web out of neon green kite string and lit it up with two 18" black lights, it was a huge hit for the 20 or so people that stopped by. again, very disappointing. The year after that I added some more stuff... we live over the crest of a hill so I made a trail of 1 gallon jugs w/ gravel and a tea candle in them leading over the crest of hill we live on down to the rest of the subdivision spelling out C A N D Y with an arrow up the hill... and more folks started coming through.

2 years and a bunch of hard work later, last year was our first big year.. we got about 200 tots. I discovered the halloween monster list, and before I knew it I was building a FCG, corpse hands, PVC static prop guys, some wooden pvc tombstones, added a fog machine, my folks flew down from VT and my sister and her b/f drove down from VA. There were people standing out in the driveway calling their friends to "come check out this cool house" which isn't even spectacular compared to other amateur haunts, but apparrently I'm the only guy in our town doing it, so I can't let my fans down. 

This year I'm adding some more props and trying to organize it better, I read skullandbones article and lighting and hope to really put that to use combating our street light... adding a witche's lair in the garage.. all sorts of stuff. I've been pretty busy, spending 80% of my free time on props, 10% of it on the internet reading about props and such... 

so anyway, that's it I guess. I also have a personal website but it doesn't have any halloween stuff on it, gavush.toplessrabbit.com if you're really bored.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the best Halloween forum on the Net. :jol:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome NickG! :> Hope you like your new home! :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy, NickG


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Nick, It was nice talking to you tonight. Send these guys the link to your photobucket pics.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun NickG!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness NickG!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! I love your story.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wecome to the forum-if you need anything just scream.....


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey NickG. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Send these guys the link to your photobucket pics.


Oh... I have it in my sig but I guess it doesn't start showing up until after 10 posts? (I thought maybe I couldn't see my own sig)

halloween05 pictures by vw_nick - Photobucket - here are the pics from '05

halloween06 pictures by vw_nick - Photobucket - here is what I've been working on this year.

and thanks for all the warm greetings, seems real friendly around here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome NickG. Good story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Like Sinister said! Welcome to the best Halloween forum on the Net. :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Nick! I feel your pain...I also live in an area not necessarily frequented by TOTers. Every year, I get more and more, though, so at least my efforts are not in vain. Happy haunting!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello...Welcome to the boards!I grew up in Tn and will always call it my home.Where in Tn do you live?


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome, great pics and excellent story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Nick....nice meeting you again. I can't wait to see pics of this years haunt. Maybe you can inspire some of the folks in your development to start decorating too. Just one smartassy question, if I may....what are the onion rings in the litter box? (Note to members...do NOT accept Nick's dinner invitations...LOL.......JUST KIDDING)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Nick. Great Pics. Just letting you know we will steal waaaay more than 10% of your time now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Pumpkin Greetings Nick!

Great to hear how you are awaking the TOT experience out there. Good luck with it and keep posting pictures.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Ditto Wildomars greeting!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I think you need to hurry and finish your chain cause your cat wants back in the litter box.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> what are the onion rings in the litter box? (Note to members...do NOT accept Nick's dinner invitations...LOL.......JUST KIDDING)





scareme said:


> Hi and welcome! I think you need to hurry and finish your chain cause your cat wants back in the litter box.


lol.. yeah, the onion rings are the makings of a faux chain.. I finished it on saturday, haven't taken a "done" pic yet. I got about 44 links out of one can of great stuff (walmart has the generic btw, behind the paint station) the litter box was the best thing I had to use for the sand, I an extra from when we got a new cat, but never used it.



halloweengirl said:


> Hello...Welcome to the boards!I grew up in Tn and will always call it my home.Where in Tn do you live?


I live about 30min west of nashville off I40.

here's the completed chain and phase III of the blucky modifications:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup..You'll fit right in here.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome fellow home haunter!
Bwahahahaha


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi NickG and welcome. Enjoyed reading your post. It seems that persistence is paying off for ya and your haunt. Good for you and keep up the good work!!!!!


----------

